# free cherry tree, just need to cut it down



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

hello, I am new to the forum but look mostly at the woodworking forum, My mom has a cherry tree in her yard, the top is mostly dead but it is still standing. I want to bring it down and would love to have the log, which is about 20'' dia and maybe 30' tall, with a beautiful crotch in it, cut into lumber. First I have to find a sawmill in my area, I have a place to stack it for air drying but how do I dry it, without it rotting and what thickness would it be best for woodworking, I was thinking 4/4 and 6/4, and the crotch into 6/4 (I am thinking table tops)

Please advise befor I cut it down, I just want to educate myself a little befor I jump into it, no hurry to get it down


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know if it's best to air dry Cherry first or go right into the kiln with it. You can get plans for a cost effective and efficient DH kiln here. I have only cut a few Cherry logs (we don't have much down here) so others here will have to address that specifically. 

It sounds like you have a pretty good handle on the basic process though. You already know you have the room to sticker and stack which is often overlooked by first-timers until it comes time to stack it! I cut my stickers 4/4 sp they actually come out 7/8" thick. I have also used 3/4 in the past but I prefer the thicker ones. Keep them no further apart than 16" and for tricky woods 12" is not overkill. Make sure to keep the sun and rain off of the lumber and also make sure it is not placed in a stagnant area where it cannot get some decent airflow or you'll have mold issues. By the same token you don't want to stack it on a hill where there's a 20MPH breeze all the time either. 


The dimensions you have in mind sound right to me for your purposes. Hopefully others will give you better Cherry-specific advice especially regarding sticker stain since I don't know how prone Cherry is to it. . Welcome to the milling section and keep us updated - with pictures. That's the price of admission here. :yes:








.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You seem to understand what you want cut wise, that is probably the same cuts I would make myself. I would throw one 8/4 in there for table legs or something if that is the kind of work you may want to do. I assume this is a fruit cherry, not a wild/black cherry. If so it may want to move a little more, so weigh the stack down good. Other than that no problems air drying (or kiln drying) Some reading on air drying.(takes a minute to load)



woodmeistro said:


> First I have to find a sawmill in my area,


I put a list together of links to look for local sawmills . Maybe it will help ?






.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*cherry*

I've milled and air dried alot of it and have found that it likes to crack more when drying than alot of woods. The heartwood likes to crack the most. I do recomend sealing the ends with end sealer. 4/4 or 6/4 is what i would do. Any thicker would take alot longer to dry.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

It sounds like you want to cut it down yourself, correct? Also, getting a large log out of a backyard can be an 'interesting' experience.


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks for the input, I think it is a good idea to add some 8/4 to the lot, I am in no hurry to use the wood i just hate to see it go to the fire wood pile. I told my mom that I would make her a dining room table form it, the one she has now was probably made in china and it is weak and wobbly. I would rather put it in the firerwood pile


----------

